# Why don't other brands require rejetting ?



## digdex (Nov 10, 2018)

Please explain ....


----------



## michaelnel (Feb 12, 2019)

Why do you believe other brands don't require rejetting? Please explain ....


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Good question, I’ve seen other brands that are clearly running lean, and could use a rejet. 

Also, I’ve searched but cannot find documentation that other brands engines are CARB approved. (The strictest emission standards.) Honda has is plastered front and center on their websites engine descriptions.

The most obvious reason for rejetting is less then optimal power output. This is the most apparent from the Honda snowblowers due to extremely fast impeller speeds which requires the gearing to be quite tall, and in turn puts the engine under more load and stress than other brands that are generally using shorter gearing with slower impeller speeds.

As an example, my refurbed simplicity with a 301cc predator engine has an Impeller speed of 941rpms and I cannot get the engine to bog down no matter how hard I try. If I regear the drive pulley to deliver 1200rpms you can bet I’ll get the 301 to bog down. 

Couple that with hydrostatic drive which doesn’t have set gears, and the lack of awareness of the amount of forward speed being used. Most are resistant to slowing down a bit, and hair triggered to exclaim that “Honda’s are underpowered” 

The competition for the most part is using larger CC Honda clones and generally lower impeller speeds.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

I have owned several snow blowers over the years ,as well as other machinery, and I have never ever had to rejet a Tecumseh, Briggs, Kohler, Robbins, and Subaru engines.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

I drilled out the jet on my 208cc clone and it definitely made an improvement.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

russ01915 said:


> I have owned several snow blowers over the years ,as well as other machinery, and I have never ever had to rejet a Tecumseh, Briggs, Kohler, Robbins, and Subaru engines.


We don’t HAVE to rejet the Honda’s either...


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

drmerdp said:


> We don’t HAVE to rejet the Honda’s either...


Only when it clogs?


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

russ01915 said:


> drmerdp said:
> 
> 
> > We don’t HAVE to rejet the Honda’s either...
> ...


Low velocity snow is what causes the clog. Having full power, specifically more torque on tap helps to alleviate people from bogging the motor from traveling to fast.

And of course the obvious impiedment that the original collar has on the snow stream exiting the impeller housing. 

For the sake of this discussion we should assume the revised chute installed.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Please explain low velocity snow?


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

russ01915 said:


> Please explain low velocity snow?


A portion of snow that has slowed down significantly enough to cause a cascade of accumulation with each additional pulse ending with a backup (clog).

Basically each subsequent pulse of snow off the impeller blade is less effective until either it recovers or a clog occurs. 

That’s why Impeller seal kits are so effective, the squeegee effect prevents any snow to slip past the impeller and leave at a slower speed the the snow around it.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Please explain low velocity snow?



drmerdp said:


> A portion of snow that has slowed down significantly enough to cause a cascade of accumulation with each additional pulse ending with a backup (clog).
> 
> Basically each subsequent pulse of snow off the impeller blade is less effective until either it recovers or a clog occurs.
> 
> That’s why Impeller seal kits are so effective, the squeegee effect prevents any snow to slip past the impeller and leave at a slower speed the the snow around it.


What did I just read? I guess I only experienced fast velocity snow .


----------

